# GenieGo App Issues



## Tardisman (Nov 14, 2015)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab4 with the Genie Go app. I have a GenieGO2 installed at my home. Recently I replaced one of My DVR's, my Genie HR34 with the Whole Home Name "Living Room" with a HR44 due to issues with my HR34.

I Named the New HR44 the same name as the old HR34. The problem is all the Recordings that were on my old HR34 still show up on the Genie GO App DVR List. I can't seem to get them deleted from the GenieGo APP DVR recordings list. For Some reason the GenieGo app will not remove the recordings that no longer exist.

If I use the DirecTV Tablet app they are not listed but I prefer using the GenieGO App as it has the 30 second Skip button as the DirecTV App for Tablets does NOT have a Skip button. Secondly the DVR recordings list in the DirecTV Tablet app doesn't list the recordings in order properly and some of the Recordings are listed by the episode title instead of the Show Title.

John


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Delete and reinstall the app. This seems to cure 99% of issues with the GenieGo


----------



## âêîôû 1 (Feb 17, 2015)

According to DirecTV:

GenieGo dedicated app is being discontinued and has been incorporated into the DirecTV app.

GenieGo activation and operation has been launched under the DirecTV "Settings" menu.
GenieGo existing dedicated app will still be operational for an unspecified transitional period but will no longer be technically supported and will eventually become obsolete.

According to [one phone call to one] DirecTV Technical Support: ... is well aware of...

Issues:

GenieGo existing dedicated app [EDA] is experiencing problems due to account authorization conflicts with the incorporated DirecTV app GenieGo . 
EDA launches, prepares to download, and begins download... but then consistently fails. Technical support is aware of this issue and has been instructed to inform users to re-activate under the DirecTV app.

Re-activation of the GenieGo on a previously registered account and/or device causes account authorization conflicts.
Technical support has encountered few issues with the registration and use of a "not previously registered" GenieGo account and/or devices, and though not isolated just to a "previously registered" account, the issues are widespread with the "previously registered", in particular accounts which were previously linked to the maximum [5] devices, not recognizing the deletion and/or re-assignment of links especially to previously linked devices due to the conflict with the registration on the EDA. 
DirecTV had intended to preserve and transfer existing recorded programs from the EDA, but are having issues even if the user is voluntarily wiping the downloads clean and re-activating as new, so technical support is recommending against and to wait until the problem is solved.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

They must have just updated the Android app yesterday, because I use my GenieGo daily and last night was the first time I saw the splash screen saying that it was now part of the regular DIRECTV app. 

If this follows the implementation of GG as part of the DTV app on iOS, I won't be very excited. I really didn't like the way it worked through the DTV app to the point that we just removed the DTV app and only used the dedicated GG app. 

The splash screen says they will no longer support the GG dedicated app as of the beginning of 2016.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Set up a couple of shows last night to be transcoded so I could download to my iPad this AM. Got up this morning to find out that my account was no longer active. Reinstalled the app. Then when I went to activate it, the activation servers at DIRECTV 'were unavailable. Try again later.' Tried another mobile device, it didn't work either. But my PC (wired to the same router as the GenieGo), worked fine.

So for way too many times since I've owned this nomad, I left home today without the shows I had planned to watch while flying today. This thing has been even more flaky than a Windows PC. I wouldn't recommend this device to anyone who isn't tech-savvy and willing to sometimes put some extra time in uninstalling/re-installing the app.

Just a reminder to anyone who may get an update or is shifting to the DIRECTV app: Only do that switch while at home. Your devices can't be authorized unless they are on your home network.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, it's all messed up now as far as Android Tablets are concerned. I tried using the DIRECTV app for Android Tablets last night for the GenieGo features, and the one, HUGE, miss is that you can no longer choose your storage location (Tablet storage or SD card storage). That's going to be a big problem for me since my tablet (Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4) only comes with 16gb of storage on board - it's the only option they offered. On any given day I've got at most 2gb remaining and that's with me having cleaned out downloads, unused apps, photos & music (which I store on the 128gb SD card), etc. 

On top of that, the playlist doesn't sort properly (It still does most recently recorded, but now it separates out by DVR, so Master Bedroom first, Basement second, Living Room - the Genie, where I have all of my series links - third. The app crashes constantly and it seems like it takes forever to just download (not even prepare and download). An hour long show that was already prepared took almost a half hour to download! 

Yes, I deleted both the GG dedicated app and the DIRECTV app and then reinstalled the DIRECTV app several times, still no love. Since I really need the storage location to be on my SD card, I made the decision to go back to the dedicated GG app and forgo the regular DIRECTV app (which I uninstalled and didn't bother to reinstall). I reinstalled the dedicated GG app and it, too, is acting all wonky. It doesn't have the list sorting issues I saw on the other app, but it does share the download issue(taking a half hour to download an hour of already prepared content) and the constant crashing issue. 

It's too bad. The GenieGo was probably my favorite piece of DIRECTV technology and it was running perfectly before these updates. It seems like they may be pushing the "Stream from your DVR at home" aspect of the GG more now, which is not what this was really built for, and not how it should really be used IMO. If I can't download shows to watch on my tablet because I don't have enough storage space, this is just going to become obsolete to me.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I have the same problem with my Galaxy S5. In fact, I can't get prepared shows to download at all with the new Directv app, probably because I don't have enough room on internal storage.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

SO there were updates recently? I am in France and watched shows my first day here on the hotel network and now on the same network, cannot watch any programs downloaded from my DVR to my MacAir. So in the future will we be able to download via Directv app or Direct2PC? I really like catching up on my shows when I travel which is every week it seems.


----------



## âêîôû 1 (Feb 17, 2015)

mrdobolina said:


> Yeah, it's all messed up now as far as Android Tablets are concerned. I tried using the DIRECTV app for Android Tablets last night for the GenieGo features, and the one, HUGE, miss is that you can no longer choose your storage location (Tablet storage or SD card storage). That's going to be a big problem for me since my tablet (Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4) only comes with 16gb of storage on board - it's the only option they offered. On any given day I've got at most 2gb remaining and that's with me having cleaned out downloads, unused apps, photos & music (which I store on the 128gb SD card), etc.
> 
> On top of that, the playlist doesn't sort properly (It still does most recently recorded, but now it separates out by DVR, so Master Bedroom first, Basement second, Living Room - the Genie, where I have all of my series links - third. The app crashes constantly and it seems like it takes forever to just download (not even prepare and download). An hour long show that was already prepared took almost a half hour to download!
> 
> ...


Thanks for writing all this out because I could have written EXACTLY the same... applies identically to my situation.
My primary GenieGo device is an LG 8.3 Tablet w/ 128Mb SD.
I finally got the DirecTV app GenieGo activated, and although I did not elect to or had to wipe out the programs previously loaded via the dedicated GenieGo app, they weren't there... and that is when I noticed that the re-scheduled downloads were pointed to the 16Gb internal. I assumed that I had just not figured out how to redirect to the 128Gb SD because of the lack of familiarity with a different interface... and NOT that it was not an option.
If not, the GenieGo has now also become virtually useless to me as well.
I need the 16Gb just to maintain functionality of the tablet... there is no room for data storage.
As to functionality of the DirecTV GenieGo app... I had no problems scheduling downloads, but I would check it every hour or so, and found that it had consistently and repeatedly locked up and disconnected on the first program.
I occasionally would schedule a dozen or so downloads on the dedicated GenieGo app and it would complete all without issues.

I hope we're both wrong and that the downloads can be redirected to the 128 Mb SD, but if not, this is a monumental "If it ain't broke, let's fix it..." f%*@# on the part of the new ATT DirecTV.


----------



## Tardisman (Nov 14, 2015)

I will agree with Mr. Vowel on this one. DirecTV's Tablet app is ok, but not being able to download content to my SD card on my Tablet is horrible Omission. I have One Genie and two other HR24's and the playlist in the DirecTV Tablet app, does not properly sort the DVR content at all.

The GenieGo app works perfectly and with it I also have the 30 second skip button. If DirecTV wants to offer end users to use either app, that would be fine, but take away functionality just is beyond stupid. We all paid a substantial amount of money for the added functionality, why change it on a whim from DirecTV.

John


----------



## âêîôû 1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Tardisman said:


> I will agree with Mr. Vowel on this one. DirecTV's Tablet app is ok, but not being able to download content to my SD card on my Tablet is horrible Omission. I have One Genie and two other HR24's and the playlist in the DirecTV Tablet app, does not properly sort the DVR content at all.
> 
> The GenieGo app works perfectly and with it I also have the 30 second skip button. If DirecTV wants to offer end users to use either app, that would be fine, but take away functionality just is beyond stupid. We all paid a substantial amount of money for the added functionality, why change it on a whim from DirecTV.
> 
> John


I called DirecTV Technical Support about this over the weekend, and after getting re-di-escalated to GenieGo Tech Support, eventually to Tech Support Case Management (CM), finally spoke to a supervisor for CM, who, like everyone else preceding, really could not provide any information... "News to us!"... 
She was aware that the dedicated GenieGo app had been superseded by the GenieGo menu select in the generic DirecTV app (she got the memo... and had actually read it), but was unaware of any changes, additions or omissions to existing features, because no information of that kind had been alluded to.
She basically said that app development and every aspect of app development, including what it is designed to do, is under the sole jurisdiction of "Engineering".
She said that a cursory search of GenieGo problems through the tech support customer call database (in the last week since the transition) did not reveal any other calls regarding functionality omission, just the typical "how do I ...", and it appeared that I was the first person to call in and bring this to DirecTV's attention, and that she was going to contact Engineering and get the answers to my questions for me as well as for DirecTV Tech Support so that they will have answers for the next person who calls.
She suggested that I post to the DirecTV Forum, to which I replied that along with DBSTalk, there are already threads in place... and as soon as the rest of the existing GenieGo user community discovers the omission, the torches and pitchforks will soon follow...

Depending upon the type of issue, the Tech Support point of contact to Engineering for questions is determined by the respective technical discipline.
She sent off an email to the head of IT in the Tech Support, which he would have seen today (MON 12/14), anticipated that he would be able to talk to Engineering and get at least some questions answered so that she could give me a call tomorrow (TUE 12/15) and let me know what Engineering is doing, if anything at all.

When I hear from her, I'll post back...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Please keep us posted. I suspect my iPad (Gen 1) is being replaced with an Android tablet for Christmas. It certainly would be nice if I could save the files to the SD card.


----------



## Tardisman (Nov 14, 2015)

It looks like DirecTV might be depending on Google to solve the SDcard storage issue for them. If your device is to be upgraded to Marshmallow (Android 6.0), one of the new marshmallow features is called adoptable memory. Basically Marshmallow will be able to treat the SDcard Memory as internal memory, so no more SDcard memory issues with your android apps if your device gets the Marshmallow update.

Seriously though this will not solve the issue for many because not all devices in the field will get the Marshmallow update.

John


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks aeiou and Tardisman. Reading what you wrote, Tardis, I have a sinking suspicion that might be true. Of course my tablet - a Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4 (the first generation of this tablet line) - is unclear whether or not it will receive Marshmallow. I will hold out hope that it eventually does receive it, but if not I either need to get a new tablet (which I would prefer to not have to do since they are pretty pricey and this tablet still works great) or work with the little storage space that I have.


----------



## âêîôû 1 (Feb 17, 2015)

âêîôû said:


> I called DirecTV Technical Support about this over the weekend, and after getting re-di-escalated to GenieGo Tech Support, eventually to Tech Support Case Management (CM), finally spoke to a supervisor for CM, who, like everyone else preceding, really could not provide any information... "News to us!"...
> She was aware that the dedicated GenieGo app had been superseded by the GenieGo menu select in the generic DirecTV app (she got the memo... and had actually read it), but was unaware of any changes, additions or omissions to existing features, because no information of that kind had been alluded to.
> She basically said that app development and every aspect of app development, including what it is designed to do, is under the sole jurisdiction of "Engineering".
> She said that a cursory search of GenieGo problems through the tech support customer call database (in the last week since the transition) did not reveal any other calls regarding functionality omission, just the typical "how do I ...", and it appeared that I was the first person to call in and bring this to DirecTV's attention, and that she was going to contact Engineering and get the answers to my questions for me as well as for DirecTV Tech Support so that they will have answers for the next person who calls.
> ...


I heard back... actually quite awhile back... weeks ago... the Wednesday immediately following the Monday email sent to the Tech Support CM IT contact to engineering. 
I've been traveling and hadn't had the opportunity to test the suggested fix regarding the removal of the storage option to select the external SD card.
The CM supervisor (if I haven't forgotten her name... was Amanda) got feedback from Engineering which was as follows:
*►Go to the "Application Manager" and change the generic DirecTV app setting from "Device Storage" to "SD Card"◄*
Not just the data storage, but the application.
I actually had that as the default for all installable apps.
The only apps that did not install on the SD Card were those designed specifically to install and run on the device...
and the option to change it would then be automatically disabled.
If the DirecTV application installed to the device (which I had not previously verified) I assumed it would have disabled the option to change it, but it did not... and I changed it to the SD Card.
Don't know if it did this on the initial install... or possibly a subsequent update.
The registration problem had already been resolved, and launching the generic DirecTV GenieGo application went without a hitch... until it tried to connect to the additional HDDVR's on the same (side) network.
It would recognize the first, verified the connection, but choked up on the second, and shutoff, never getting to third or the fourth.
There are two independent LANs, each supporting four HDDVR's per side via two independent routers, each with three extenders.
The system is Ethernet rather than DECA networked, because it supports an attic mounted antenna providing 16-tuner OTA duplexing through a pair of E2 connected SWM8's... 2 HR20's and 6 HR21's (6 AM21's)...
Monsoon Vulkano on one HR20... Sling500 on the other HR20... on the same side as 2 HR21's... the other side has 4 HR21's...
I only have the one GenieGo (per limit) on the "other" side with the 4 HR21's...

I know this is standard-challenged to the extreme... the result of evolutionary changes from (Channel 90's) HD Ku H10's to HD Ka (the 2 HR20's) to an external SWM8 to expand to 4 HR20's to the E2 addition of the second SWM8 to add 4 HR21's (eventually 2 HR20's died and were resurrected as HR21's)... all as each component became available...
I've been offered Genies over the years... in addition to HR22, 23, 24, ... but I've passed because the tuner capability screws up my
SWM 8x2 channel tuner balance... 5 doesn't go into 16... w/o losing 3 tuners on the DVR's and even though the drives are puny, I like the separation... 4 of them carry only my wife's recordings, 4 of them carry only mine... 
The SWM16 did not diplex OTA so I never swapped out the SWM8's... and this dino-system remains today.

Anyway I digress... my point is that my problems with connecting with the GenieGo may be because of the system... although it WORKED FINE on the now-discontinued dedicated GenieGo app.
I encountered this problem back when I got the fix but didn't have time to troubleshoot it until I got back this past weekend... but after playing around with it and conceding that it is another problem I'm not going to be able to fix... I will need to get back with DirecTV and let them know...

In fairness to DirecTV (specifically limited to Tech Support CM) Amanda got back with me with an answer when she said she would and had left a couple of callbacks... which I had not returned partially because I hadn't concluded testing to determine if the fix solved my problems... but more because I was a bunch of time zones removed and didn't feel like calling DirecTV in the middle of the night.

I saw a bunch of threads on the GenieGo, which I will look at when I get a chance... so if any of this is repeated or outdated I apologize in advance...


----------

